# Grow Journal #5-12/12 from seed to finish, 400W Grow Cabinet, Hydro & Soil



## Spittn4cash (Feb 13, 2008)

Wassup everybody. Im back. 

after a long break from the site I gotta show U guys what I been working on!







aint she purrty?







its no different than one of those $1500-$2500 supergrow cabinets, except it only cost me about $200 total to make.








the fans I had laying around, I had to re-wire my ballast to make it remote, it sits on top of the grow box.







temps usually stays in the mid 80's.

Im not doing anything for odor control at the moment.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 13, 2008)

Heres my arsenal of goodies 

















Ill let the plants tell me what they need, and when to give it to them.

Some of the stuff I use in hydro, the others I use in the soil (MG).


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 13, 2008)

Strain: 
Just got my Nirvana Bubbilicious seeds in today. they took exactly 12 days to get here (Ohio, Usa) from amsterdam or wherever they came from. But I was impatient and went ahead and germinated a few bagseeds to grow till they got here. But for now Ill keep these babies rollin, and when theyre about to finish up ill germ a few bubbilicious, pollinate a female and get a shit load of seeds to start up a SoG using bubbilicious.

of the bagseed: 
I threw 10 beans in a towel, 8 of them sprouted. 

When dealing with bagseeds ur gonna get mutant plants and hermies. its best to get rid of them at the earliest signs of weaker genetics. 

3 of my babies were pulled bcuz of this.
















^^the yellowing and browning was due to the fact that I didnt pre-soak my rockwool cubes prior to planting. the debris left in there fucked with the pH and caused shock all across the board for my hydro plants. the strong ones pulled thru and made a quick recovery and stayed around to see another moon!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 13, 2008)

I currently have 5 seedlings growing under the 400W HPS. Im very pleased at the results. 

I have 3 of them in Hydro. 















Theyre just growin in the rockwool cubes and some hydroton. I hand feed them when the rockwool cubes start to lose weight. (i pick them up to see how heavy they are. if they are heavy; then they can go another day without watering. if theyre light; they need water) 

no pumps, no meters, just the pH tester and my arsenal of nukes, I mean nutes 

and currently I have 2 started in soil.





I start them off in Jiffy cubes (the expandable ones that soak water) and as soon as they pop up and drop their shell they go under the 400W HPS. in about 2 or 3 days the roots were sticking outta the jiffy cubes, so thats how I knew they were mature enough to get planted into the Miracle gro. (seedlings must be a certain age before U plant them into any miracle gro brand. if planted too soon the "time released" nutes will kick in too soon and give Ur plants a burn.) I water my seedlings in soil every 4 days.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 13, 2008)

Im doing 12/12 from seed to finish. any questions on this method should first be directed to google. Stop in, pull up a chair and watch the fireworks. ((not literally ))



edit: forgot to mention the seedlings are only 2 weeks 4 days old. The HPS is supposed to encourage faster growth...well see.


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of yield do you think you will get with 12/12 from seed? The setup looks nice.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 13, 2008)

what about if you need to lower the light?


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

I put my seedlings into straight mircle grow soil no problems. I have lots of pictures


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 14, 2008)

dankforall said:


> What kind of yield do you think you will get with 12/12 from seed? The setup looks nice.


1 gram per watt of light is my goal.

but ill probably get about an 1-2oz per plant bcuz i dont have much space.

heres a link on 12/12 from seed from another site. it has tons of info on it. International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - 12/12 From Seed: A Different Way To Grow




LoudBlunts said:


> what about if you need to lower the light?


I guess wouldnt be able to lower the light. but I have UV A & B fluoro tubes that i'd add if I need additional lighting. I was planning on using them later on in flowering to help with the THC production anyways. so if the plants needed em i wouldnt mind throwing them in there early.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 14, 2008)

dankforall said:


> I put my seedlings into straight mircle grow soil no problems. I have lots of pictures


lol u got none in ur gallery. lets see some


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 15, 2008)

WB. It has been a while. Saw Major for a minute the other day. VV


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 15, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> what about if you need to lower the light?


^^ I just remembered I can adjust the shelves also, matter of fact I just raised them to the next level which is about 6 inches closer to the light. probably another 1500 lumens or so now that theyre closer to the light.




VictorVIcious said:


> WB. It has been a while. Saw Major for a minute the other day. VV


wassup VV! ur right it has been a long time. Im still ever so grateful that U helped me get over that bump in the road a little over a yr ago. I can honestly say if it werent for U none of this would be possible. so thanks again. stick around and see how much ive learned in this short time. I think U'll be proud.


----------



## likewise (Feb 16, 2008)

I got the same cabinet as you do but I got the 3ft one. My only question is whats that white shit on the walls that you're using? The only down side to the cabinet is that it isn't light proof, mines glows in the dark at night. I'm thinking about painting the insides white and using weather stripping for the cracks. Any how i'm gonna subscribe to this thread and see how it goes, wish you the best luck.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

likewise said:


> I got the same cabinet as you do but I got the 3ft one. My only question is whats that white shit on the walls that you're using? The only down side to the cabinet is that it isn't light proof, mines glows in the dark at night. I'm thinking about painting the insides white and using weather stripping for the cracks. Any how i'm gonna subscribe to this thread and see how it goes, wish you the best luck.


 thats white foamboard. I got it from the local office store 4 bux per sheet, it took 4 sheets for the top half. the very first pic gives u an idea of what my stealth problems are like. I dont have every crack and corner covered but thats bcuz I been too lazy to fill em in. I'll get to it eventually. 
stay tuned for the fix.

so far my only solution has been to run the lights during the day, from 12:30pm-12:30am. I got the air intake hooked up to the window, sucking fresh, rich with co2, cool air in.

thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

Heres a recap of whats been happening.

these pics are from a few days ago. the plants were looking. everything still green.
















I wonder if anyone notices anything kinda _off _with the above plant.

the other two look pretty much identical












and the soil babies...









groupshot


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

the plants hit a small spurt this past weekend. they were coming to the end of week 2, 12/12 from seed.

first the soil












Hydro- I still hand feed em. but I dont lift the cubes anymore. now I feed em when the cubes begin to feel moist. I gently squeeze em before each feed.


















Does anybody see what I see with this plant?


Soil plants before lights out







and for those anxious to see whats happening with the bubblicious...


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 19, 2008)

dude it looks good except for the miracle grow soil, that time release stuff SUCKS dont use it, it will nute burn when you add bloom nutes, and it cant be flushed out some harvest time


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

day 1 of week 3 I found out the sex of one of my hydro plants.







Its got balls. Ill leave him now, and collect pollen later.

check out the leaf pattern on the plant below.













only 3 leaf blades. its definitely mutant genes. I guess I wont be using this as a mother.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

Ooops!

this is why u shouldnt mess around in ur grow room when ur high. 

I was stoned and decided to update the grow box. I tried attaching one of those dryer vents to the end of the fan, and it fell ontop of one of that 3 leaf'd plant above.

this is all thats left.












and the top half...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> dude it looks good except for the miracle grow soil, that time release stuff SUCKS dont use it, it will nute burn when you add bloom nutes, and it cant be flushed out some harvest time


thanks4 stoppin by!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

Week 3, Day 2
















thats the boy.^^



















temps have been 80-90 F. with co2 being sucked in with the outside air. humidity has been 45% RH


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

as of today, no burns or brusies. but ill keep a watch for it.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 19, 2008)

Day 2 for the bubblicious.







as U can see, all of the first 3 are above surface now. 

I was afraid the first 3 wouldnt sprout bcuz of some things I heard recently. so I decided to drop 3 more bubblicious into a cup. to begin germination. once they had taproots I applied rooting hormone to see if it would speed things up a lil bit.


















that makes 11 plants total- 6 bubblicious, 5 bagseeds (1 indica, 4 sativas).


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2008)

hey folks, Im back.

the second 3 nirvana bubblicious seeds I germinated still hasnt sprouted. I dunno whats up with em, but no worries.

Ill be back in a few with more updates.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2008)

coming to the end of week 3 of 12/12 from seed in the grow cabinet has been perfect. I couldnt have asked for better growing conditions.

-the temps havent been above 80 since the fan has been pulling in outside air.

-no sign of nute burn, Miracle gro burn, pests or deficiencies

-I havent had to pH the water yet

-1/4 strength veg nutes

The key has been to feed/water when the medium is slightly on the dry side. and keeping fresh air moving around inside the cabinet. If I could find a better way to manage the humidity I could upgrade lighting.

here is the male. 





I topped him at the 4th node, no need to have a super stretched monster if im only gonna keep him for his pollen. 



bottom half of the 3 leaf'd plant. the top half is in the cloning chamber.







the female








indica- soil#1






sprout - soil#2








nirvana bubblicious - hydro







groupshot


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 23, 2008)

Week 3, day 6

Like I mentioned above, this grow cab seems to be great growing conditions. I couldnt be happier coming to the end of week 3 of 12/12 from seed.

-im still feeding 1/4 strength veg nutes. begining of week 4 I'll up it to 1/2 strength. Ill keep that up till they begin to bud, then I'll feed 1/4 strength bloom nutes with 'secret' bloom additives. 

-I havent fed the soil plants any nutes yet. only pure, un-pH'd tap water. the miracle grow ferts are doing very well.

-temps seem to drop into the lower 60's at night bcuz im pulling the winter air in. and get as high as mid 80's during the day with the lights on. this hasnt harmed the plants at all. only caused a few stems to turn red/purple. I can wait till the bud turn colors from the change in temp!

here's the male. I dont feel like wasting any clay pebbles or miracle grow soil on him so he's growing in a plastic container right now. he doesnt seem to mind so thats where I'll keep him till he drops some pollen.











the female











bottom half plant







indica - soil#1







soil #2







nirvana bubblicious - hydro








nirvana bubblicious - sprouts







group shot.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 26, 2008)

those second three nirvana bubblicious seeds still havet germinated yet. I wonder whats up...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 26, 2008)

Any who. Im back with a quicke for U guys _and _gals out there.

The Queen..

















The King..



















 S4$


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 26, 2008)

Check out the growth in just 2 days...






2 Days later..






im just sayin..


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 1, 2008)

I tossed out those second 3 bubblicious seeds. they were junk. nirvana sucks for selling me bum seeds.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 1, 2008)

but on a more positive note.

the top half of that plant that was injured finally rooted on day 2 or 3 of week 4













the bottom half is still doing well







group shot







more updates on the way


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 1, 2008)

Week 4, Day 5








Bottom Half plant







The king






The Queen






Indica #1 - still hasnt revealed sex






Soil #2- this little one revealed balls on week 4, day 5. 





he was pulled on week 4, day 5

Nirvana Bubblicious - Hydro






Nirvana Bubblicious - Soil






be back in a min with more updates


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 1, 2008)

Sneak peek of whats to come...

I made a few minor updates to the grow cabinet that I feel will help with both the growth and security of my operation. 







and so far the plants have responded well.

Bottom Half plant - FEMALE






Indica - Soil #1






The King






The Queen


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 1, 2008)

Official Ages of the plants.

I was kinda stoned earlier in the thread when I mentioned the ages of the plants. So just to be on the safe side Im gonna repost the OFFICIAL ages of the plants so it'll be easier to follow in the future.

Day 1 for The King & The Queen was 1/28/08.
Day 1 for Indica Soil #1 was 2/4/08
Day 1 for Soil #2 was 2/11/08
Day 1 for Nirvana Bubblicious was 2/18/08

Now that I know everything was planted a week apart, I plan on keepin track of the days.

Monday will be Day 1 of Week 5 and I expect to see lots of new growth! see U then.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 3, 2008)

Week 5, Day 1

Start of a new week. Everything is going great inside the cab. 

-temps are starting to rise into the low 90's as the outside temps get warmer but the plants dont seem to mind.

-So far Ive been feeding The Queen & Bottom Half Plant 1/2 strength nutes +1tsp h2o2, the 2 bubblicious that are in hydro has been getting 1/4 strength nutes +1tsp h2o2, and the plants i have in the soil have only been fed pure unflitered tap water. In a week (week 6) im gonna switch over to bloom nutes. then the plants will start budding.

-the top half of my injured plant has successfully rooted and is well on its way.

-The king has open his balls, and dropped pollen. Time to collect.


I added the fluoro tube i was talking about earlier. its a reptile UV-A&B light. mounted to the side panel.I also covered the inside in painters drop cloth to help with the light proofing and any possible light leaks.

pics to folloow as usual


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 3, 2008)

The King


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 3, 2008)

I found something out on my camera today. instead of telling u I'll just show u.







The Queen






Indica






B.H.P.






Nirvana Bubblicious - Hydro






Nirvana Bubblicious - Soil













S4$


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 3, 2008)

damn son... youve got quite the setup going there...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 6, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> damn son... youve got quite the setup going there...


Thanks RU8! 

its all about careful planning. U cannot leave out a single detail with 12/12 from seed or else bad things could possibly happen. 

keep checkin back for updates and make sure U keep ur grow updated too. I love watching them flower! good luck on that apartment again. I wish U the best!

S4$


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 6, 2008)

Week 5, day 3






Oops! #2

I screwed up again..
I just cant stay away from them when im high. I dunno whats up wit that.

while moving things around in the grow cab I accidentally knocked over another seedling. unfortunately it landed upside down and snapped the stem just above the cotyl's. I had to re-plant the top half with rooting hormone...


Nirvana Bubblicious - Soil









I put some rooting hormone on the stem, stuck it in a jiffy cube, and put it under the 30W Fluoro light in the cabinet.








the bottom half doesnt look so good. 







I cut the first node off, hopeing to encourage growth from the cotyls (pray to the weed gods for me)


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 6, 2008)

Week 5, day 4

*Official Ages of plants.*

The Queen & BHP is 5 weeks, 4 days old.
Indica Soil #1 is 4 weeks, 4 days old.
Nirvana Bubblicious is 2 weeks, 4 days old.

last night I did my advanced growing technique on all of my plants. (its not really that advanced, I just wouldnt recommend it to the n00b's till they really understand the way these plants grow.)...just a lil something I picked up over time. I wont go into details bcuz I dont have much of an audience. so it would just be wasted keystrokes.

so far everything has been pretty good coming to an end of week 5.

- now all plants are being fed nutes:

+The Queen is getting 1/2 strength FloraNova VEG nutes till week 6, then its half strength FLOWER nutes.

+Indica is getting 1/4 strength all purpose MG plant food (24-8-16) for the rest of week 4. week 5 its gonna be 1/2 strength, then the week 6 its gonna be ready to flower.

- I fixed the heat issue! i turns out that my venting came loose from my window, so no fresh air was being pulled in to cool off the box and HPS. I hooked it back up, temps have been at a steady 85*F.

- humidity is still my biggest prob. it stays between 30-40% RH. Im trying to get that up to at least a constant 50% RH. 
so far Ive tried: 

+leaving a bucket of water in there (almost no affect. the air is constantly being pushed into, and pulled out of the box. with winds like these it tends to dry out quickly) 

+leaving damp towels in there to dry out (same as above)

+ daily misting of plants (best method so far. after mist the humidity reaches as high as 60% RH, but it drops back down to 40% within an hour or 2.

pics on the way

S4$


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 6, 2008)

Week 5, day 4

I got a nice suprise for u guys. I know Uve been waiting to see how 'wet' my ladies get. so I threw in a few bonus shots.








Indica Dom - Soil













The Queen






yea. she likes it wet too.







B.H.P. & T.H.P.







Nirvana Bubblicious - Hydro


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks 4 the update, they are lookin real nice.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 6, 2008)

nice grow and i like your cab. i thought about making the same thing soon so this helps with those plans.


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 7, 2008)

lookin good. You're a little ahead of me but I'm all soil. I'll keep checking by.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 11, 2008)

Week 5, Day 6

Ive been seeing some glorious growth. I dunno if its the cab or if I just got lucky with a good strain but something is causing these to take off.








Indica Dom - Soil






B.H.P.






Nirvana Bubblicious - Hydro






The Queen

















The Next Generation is ready to go...






(Nirvana Bubblicious clone, 3 bagseed)


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 11, 2008)

looking very nice... although I have a question... why is some of your leaves... like the tips are almost like boxlike... any ideas? Almost looks like they were cut.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 11, 2008)

Week 6, Day 1

I started feeding the older ones bloom nutes. 

Check out my method for hand feeding my hydro plants. Its the easiest way to grow in hydro, _and_ the least expensive.

My Hydro setup is as follows:

Net pots, hydroton, rockwool cubes, flora nova Veg nutes & Bloom nutes.




















I use 2 tupper ware containers that are close to the same size. I mix the nutes in one container, and set the plant on top of the empty container. I pour my nutes over the hydroton and it drains into the other, then I go back and forth 3-4 times, spray the plants down with water and put them back under the lights..

so far so good.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 11, 2008)

great pics , some of those leaves are huge.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 11, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> nice grow and i like your cab. i thought about making the same thing soon so this helps with those plans.


thanks MK. I appreciate u stoppin by. I hope my design helps u out, if u have any questions feel free to ask them 


ru8fru said:


> looking very nice... although I have a question... why is some of your leaves... like the tips are almost like boxlike... any ideas? Almost looks like they were cut.


thats part of an advanced growing technique. I saw some video where a dude in a white coat did that to his clones. it was supposed to stimulate new growth, so I tried it on my seedlings and it worked out. Ive been doing it since then. damn, good eye man.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh that explains it... nice glad its working out? How does it work? I might be interested in it on my next grow ... I just upped some pics on my journal if you wanna peep


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 11, 2008)

Week 6, Day 2

I noticed a bit of drooping when I saw my plants today. I realized that I hadnt flushed my plants yet.








The Indica Dom was doing kind of a LST on itself. It just bent over on its own the top felt soft and flexible. the leaves were also droopy. its getting close to being rootbound.







B.H.P. In dire need of a flush







On a positive note, I found out one of my Nirvana Bubblicious plants is a girl!








So today I decided to build a Mother chamber for my Bubblicious mother. I'll have to put this girlie in the chamber under 16/8 lighting so she can grow some branched for me to clone.














this is what my cab looks like now


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 11, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Oh that explains it... nice glad its working out? How does it work? I might be interested in it on my next grow ... I just upped some pics on my journal if you wanna peep


Trimming away the tips of the leafs stops the growth of that leaf.

by doing this to my leaves im stopping the plant from growing huge leaves, wasting energy in that area. it focuses on new growth instead. I only do it to the second node with 3 bladed leaves and any leaves that are getting a lil large and casting shadows.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 12, 2008)

Week 6, Day 3

I got a quick update for u guys. 

this is the day after the flush (hydro) and transplant (soil)






The Queen.






B.H.P.






T.H.P. & the two new seedlings I call them "Bright" and "Early"






I moved the two seedlings into the VEG chamber below since the HPS & fan dries the soil too quickly.


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking good Spitting for cash nice to see u got the flushing porblem solved looking much healthier now, so you flowered straight from seed? 6 weeks? how long did it take each new plant before it showed fe/male flowers?
Jolly, Keep it up!


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the 12/12 method...havent tried it yet but reading about it, it sounds great...My two females in flower are so bushy, one is growing straight up the other isnt...I dont have a whole lot of space so this would be ideal for me...My other 4 p.p are on 1 week of veg...might put them into 12/12 on week two or so...cause i have 5 fem bb cheese coming soon...want to have a steady growth...
Nice job by the way...fucking dank ass shit..


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 12, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> Looking good Spitting for cash nice to see u got the flushing porblem solved looking much healthier now, so you flowered straight from seed? 6 weeks? how long did it take each new plant before it showed fe/male flowers?
> Jolly, Keep it up!


wassup jolly!

yea, 12/12 straight from seed. today is exactly 6 weeks and 3 days since the very first one popped. the males showed sex in just over 3 weeks, females showed closer to 4 weeks of 12/12 from seed.



GreenCrunchies said:


> I love the 12/12 method...havent tried it yet but reading about it, it sounds great...My two females in flower are so bushy, one is growing straight up the other isnt...I dont have a whole lot of space so this would be ideal for me...My other 4 p.p are on 1 week of veg...might put them into 12/12 on week two or so...cause i have 5 fem bb cheese coming soon...want to have a steady growth...
> Nice job by the way...fucking dank ass shit..


wats good GC?!

the best part about using this method from SEED is that the plants wont even begin to bud until they are ready. so for the first few weeks (up until the buds start forming) the plant is actually vegging.

If someone was to grow from clone, the clone would be mature enough to start forming buds once it roots. so it wouldnt be a good idea to put clones under 12/12 until the clone starts growing side branches.



I appreciate both of U stopping by. grab a seat and the spliff in rotation the fun is just beginning!


S4$


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Mar 13, 2008)

hehe No problem spittin, were all learning tokers here,  i really cnt wait to see the final yield, i mean those arent small plants by any means, and putting plant 12/12 from the start has gotta help with money and the fact u only need ONE chamber! i think im gonna google it n read some more, i wud have a toke but my useless dealers has his fone off and my plants aint giving me no love for about 2months, BUT, good job man,
we need you pioneers.


----------



## craca102 (Mar 13, 2008)

just stumbled on this grow. Looking great. I am looking into starting an outdoor grow when I get back home. The queen is looking nice and the technique of cutting the larger leaves is something new to me and I might try with my grow.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

I have done this before....it does work well but some strains will hermie out from the stress...


----------



## craca102 (Mar 13, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I have done this before....it does work well but some strains will hermie out from the stress...


Never thought of that. Interesting thing though if ya think about it.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 15, 2008)

bump for the haters


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey yall, Im back again with an update. I hope everyone had a fun and safe holiday. I had a blast!

the plants are doing very well. I was outta town for the weekend, and I couldnt find a plant sitter so I transplanted everything over to soil.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 19, 2008)

Week 7 Day 3








Indica Dom - Soil












The Queen













BHP











THP












Nirvana Bubblicious - MALE











More updates on the way..



S4$


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 19, 2008)

BTW Im NOT calling U guys haters by any means, I appreciate U both stopping by. stick around for more updates 


S4$ 


CALIGROWN said:


> I have done this before....it does work well but some strains will hermie out from the stress...






craca102 said:


> Never thought of that. Interesting thing though if ya think about it.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 19, 2008)

TheJollyBrother said:


> hehe No problem spittin, were all learning tokers here,  i really cnt wait to see the final yield, i mean those arent small plants by any means, and putting plant 12/12 from the start has gotta help with money and the fact u only need ONE chamber! i think im gonna google it n read some more, i wud have a toke but my useless dealers has his fone off and my plants aint giving me no love for about 2months, BUT, good job man,
> we need you pioneers.


ur too kind JB.. I wasnt gonna post these but since U mentioned size I changed my mind. so JB these pics are for U


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 19, 2008)

how many days into flower? Im not far behind, those puppies are looking gooood.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting Grow! Curious as to what your yield will be starting from 12/12.


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks awesome, man! Is the cabinet more lightproof now that you have the white sheeting in there?

Great idea for a grow. I'll definitely keep tuned into this thread to see how you're doing!


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 19, 2008)

looking great. they look big, healthy, happy.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 21, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> how many days into flower? Im not far behind, those puppies are looking gooood.


technically the two oldest (the queen & BHP) are in their second week of flowering or 'budding', so they started flowering 12 days ago.

my indica lady still hasnt shown me any buddage, so Im counting this as still 'vegging'. she'll probably begin budding next week, so I will count this coming monday as day 1 of flowering for her.



bulldog said:


> Interesting Grow! Curious as to what your yield will be starting from 12/12.


me too, I was hoping to harvest 3 plants at the same time, and get 2-3 oz per plant, but the _bagseed_ I used didnt really stretch much. its definitely _genteics_. I need to find the right strain that has just the right amount of stretch, and just the right amount of bushy and I'll be able to hit 2-3 oz per plant easily.

Im hoping to get close to a quarter pound this harvest, then begin a few other ventures and breeding projects to maximize yield each harvest.




Gloryfades said:


> Looks awesome, man! Is the cabinet more lightproof now that you have the white sheeting in there?
> Great idea for a grow. I'll definitely keep tuned into this thread to see how you're doing!


oh yea.
its actually a painters drop cloth I got outta home depot ($13.50) , but i know what cha mean  

I had to leave the white foam board up, and put the drop cloth over it for it to work, but so far so good. 
when it starts to get really warm in the grow cab the drop cloth warms up and the whole bedroom starts to smell like new plastic or nylon. I havent had to use any odor control bcuz of that.







mastakoosh said:


> looking great. they look big, healthy, happy.



thanks for the props MK, GF, BD & Rev101. I really appreciate all the support. I'll be back in a few days with more updates. hope u guys have a fun and safe holiday!

S4$


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 21, 2008)

Haha, it's hilarious that the plastic heating up is acting as an air freshener! I'm using foam board myself, and I've got the sheets that are about 4x as thick as yours, and they still have ridiculous light-bleed. I tried covering it up with a blanket (and a little space for exhaust) but now my plants are having to recover from a near death experience... So that's no good.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 23, 2008)

quickie 4 u all..

(my bad. my cam died :-/)

Week 7 Day 7








BHP






The Queen








"The Cab"







Nirvana Bubblicious - FEMALE












Maybe 2 more weeks till I start cloning. 30 days later they'll be ready to flower. and the Sea of Green will begin.
Right now shes got 2 42W CFL's on her and the 3 seedlings (Bright, Early, & Sunshine) this will be more than enough for 2 mothers and 12 clones.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 23, 2008)

More updates on the way. I'll take some more pics tomorrow after class :-/


----------



## R0b (Mar 31, 2008)

Long time no speak SP$

Hope all is good! lol

Everything looking cool!

You been very busy with all them plants man!


Keep the updates coming!!!!

R0b


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets see some new pics. My buds are almost as big as some of yours in the old pics now so I'm sure yours are getting huge. Lets see 'em.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks for the warm wishes guys. feels good to be home.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2008)

Week 8, Day 4


B.H.P. (Bottom half plant. Earlier on in this grow, one of my vent covers fell on her and snapped her in half. hence the title "Bottom Half Plant" or "BHP")











Gettin frosty "m-m-m-make me wanna lick her like a lollipop" lol

Heres the Top Half of that plant (Appropriately called "THP" or "Top Half Plant" lol)












Indica Dom- Soil













Im trying to Cross-Breed that Bubblicious Male with this beautiful indica I have. Her traits are the exact opposite of the bubblicious (of course the bubblicious being the stretchy plant, and this beautiful indica is gonna help me keep her nice n squat.)

more on the way...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2008)

Week 8 Day5

just a cpl snaps: upstairs and downstairs.













Bubblicious Fem gettin ready to be put under the HPS soon. a lil over a week till I take clones from her..


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2008)

Week 8, Day 6

As of this day "The Queen" will no longer be part of this journal. I cant give specifics now but trust me ladies and gentlemen, its for the best. 












Pollination successful.

I tried to keep it simple, this is my first time *purposely* breeding







more2come


----------



## Spittn4cash (Mar 31, 2008)

Revolution101 said:


> Lets see some new pics. My buds are almost as big as some of yours in the old pics now so I'm sure yours are getting huge. Lets see 'em.




















Random bud footage.


----------



## Gloryfades (Apr 1, 2008)

Still looking good. Keep it up!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 1, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Random bud footage.


more of the same...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 1, 2008)

Week 9 Day 2 of 12/12 from seed.

I had to revert back to my Veg nutes temporarily, leaves started yellowin waayy too soon. since then theyve been reaching for the stars. gettin bigger and bushier every cpl days.

with winter coming to an end I no longer have fresh cool air coming in, and the temps hit the high 80's today. my resolution will probably involve an air conitioner and a lot of duct tape.

for humidity Ive still been foliar spraying, keeps the humidity in the mid 40's, high 50's for an hr or so.

which is good bcuz I read that low humidity helps plants produce more THC. somehow a lower humidity is supposed to cause the moisture in the plant's seed pods to dry up. they begin to split open which causes some light exposure on the seeds. the plants natural reaction to protect its seed pods is to create THC cells on the seed pods to deflect and absorb light rays.

cool shit huh?

more news on the way. stay tuned. stay blazed

m'out!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 1, 2008)

Week 9 Day 2













Bubblicious Female is happy to be upstairs 

BHP is gettin PHat and skunky!































THP also looking nice 






Indica Dom is takin over the cabinet!


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 1, 2008)

looks like them buds are fattening up nice.


----------



## edux10 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice plants; nice pics.. Your at nine weeks already? How long u think they will take.. They look like indica not sativa.. Deff not ready yet.. You think like 12 weeks? Its bagseed right?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 8, 2008)

Updates on the way.

Im gonna snap a few shots in a min. but heres the info update..


Today is Week 10, Day 2 total. 

The oldest (B.H.P.) has been buddin for 4 weeks and 2 days. The next oldest (Indica Dom & T.H.P.) has been buddin for 2 weeks and 2 days. The Bubblicious FEMALE has yet to show me anything Id consider a bud so shes still vegging, IMO, under the 400w HPS on 12/12 with everybody else.

Temps have been hittin a crucial 90*F-100*F+.

Springtime fix is on the way. Im open to suggestions.

Ive ran into a stumbling block with Indica Dom. Shes been growing pretty close to the bulb (within 6"-8" of the 400W bulb) and I think either the heat stress or the last nute feed i gave her is causin her leaves to curl down and some golden browning on the leaves. 

If it were due to the nutes id think all of the rest of the plants would have it too, so I doubt thats the issue. but its been a while since Ive gave her a proper flush so that may be the fix im lookin for. I'll try that first and post back when I see some progress.


pix on the way...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 8, 2008)

Week 10, Day 2. 12/12 from start.








Heres the young ones. The droopy one is "sunshine" shes adjusting to the warmer air, hopefully it didnt shock her too bad. the other two are "Bright" and "Early".. definitely showing their afghani kush indica traits.













Bubblicious Female







Indica Dom 



















Shots from BHP.












im open to comments and suggestions. feel free to post.

blaze one


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 8, 2008)

those* arent* _seed pods _BTW


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 11, 2008)

those look crazy, I bet they fill out real nice.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 12, 2008)

Heya REV! Thanks for the support. I see ur grow is coming along also. fantastic setup man & keep up the good work.

updates on the way 


Revolution101 said:


> those look crazy, I bet they fill out real nice.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 12, 2008)

Week 10, Day 6 - 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Runagi (Apr 12, 2008)

those are some sick sized buds! Envyyyyyy


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes very good, i presume thos fatter ones werent started at the same time or werent 12/12 from seed? look great tho SFC
lovin, it!
Jolly


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Apr 16, 2008)

Bloody Fat calyx's n all if, as you say, they dont have seeds!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the responses guys! I really appreciate the feedback.

the only plants that havent been on 12/12 from start are bright, early, and sunshine. Bright and Early both turned out to be male (figures, the best looking plants always turn out male..) so I killed bright, and stuck early back in the veg chamber for possible future use. and sunshine hasnt shown her sex to me yet, (but im pretty sure shes the female bcuz she had more complications germinating and grew slower as a seedling..) so I dug up a nice spot outside for the plant appropriately named sunshine.  

Yeah, my calyxes are swelling big time now  



http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/harvest.html said:


> *Calyx swelling* is a major indicator of peak maturity. The lowest, oldest calyxes swell first and the swelling works its way up to the highest, youngest flowers on each bud.
> *At peak maturity about 90% of the calyxes will almost look seeded, they are so fat.*
> Three quarters to 90% of the pistils will have turned reddish brown as well. For a basic Indica this takes well into the seventh week of the flowering cycle.
> By the end of the eighth week most of the calyxes will have swollen and a surge of trichome development has coated most of the buds. It is now that the development of a very discerning palate comes into play to determine the finest harvest time. _Remember - patience is a virtue and often a discipline._


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 17, 2008)

i gotta agree your fat colas look impressive.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 17, 2008)

Week 11, Day 4

its been exactly 74 days of 12/12 straight from seed. 

so far I cut off all nutes to all of the plants, I figure they all need a break so I been feeding them humidifier water and a few drops of super thrive. (dont worry, the humidifier water always has ph 6.5..its natural like rain water, except humidifier water is rich in phosphorus.)

BHP has been budding for 5 weeks and 4 days now( so shes on week 6, day 4 flowering. and shes been under 12/12 for 11 weeks and 4 days.) 
she hit a tiny spurt and the buds are beginning to stretch. Im not too sure how I feel about that, but the little greenman said that the stretch usually means an increase in trichs are gonna happen so we'll see..

Indica Dom has perked up quite a bit. her buds are gettin bigger every few days and shes beginning to smell. its a light almost minty smell, with a hint of fresh pine. definitely not skunky like BHP. she's been buddin for 3 weeks and 4 days(so shes on week 4, day 4 flowering). only 2 weeks till all her buds look like BHP's.

Bublicious is 2 weeks and 4 days budding. (so shes on week 3, day 4 flowering. shes been under 12/12 light cycle for 7 weeks and 4 days.) Im glad I topped her when I did. all of her branches stretched, and shes budding like mad now but shes staying short, (unlike some of the other bubblicious plants Ive seen ranging from 36-48 inches..) the bud closest to the light looks like it wants to become the main cola. so Ill let it.

Pics on the way.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 17, 2008)

Nirvana Bubblicious














Indica Dom













I crossed the Bubblicious Male with the Indica Dom above. Gonna be some bomb genetics.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 17, 2008)

THP - Top Half Plant (on the left side) & BHP - Bottom Half Plant (on the right side)




















The pics really dont do the buds any justice at all..


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 17, 2008)

I supercropped Early (the male thats in the veg chamber.) he kept running into the light.







and yes, it really works. notice the under growth..







more updates on the way. feel free to post


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 17, 2008)

awsome grow,ill be watching this one!!!


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

damn your closet has exploded!!!!!!!! cant wait to see it 2 weeks from now!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello World

Were on week 12, day 3 of 12/12 from seed and these buds are looking pretty ripe.

BHP has been eatin a few of her popcorn buds, maybe its bud rot, but the humidity has been at a constant 40-50% RH this entire grow. so I took that as a sign to harvest. so I cut down BHP and THP. *together they weighed a whopping 3.14oz's.* (pics to come.) 


trichs were about 20% clear and 80% cloudy on BHP and 100% cloudy on THP..

I coulda waited another week or so but she started eating her buds and lower leaves, eventually I woulda lost the whole plant. I think it may have came from all the flushing Ive been doing (once per week since week 9)

Ive been feeding her water & General Hydroponics "kabloom" (2-45-2 at half strength.

pics of everything below.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## cannaboy (Apr 23, 2008)

great job man,and my,what nice budz you have


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2008)

were on week 12, day 6.

It only took BHP&THP 11 and a half weeks to finish 12/12 from seed. the bud isnt dry yet so i dont have a smoke report for yall. 

Indica dom is 9 weeks and 6 days old. shes been budding for 4 weeks, 6 days, but she doesnt have much trich production. thats the biggest problem with bagseeds, sometimes their not stablized and U never know what ur gonna end up with. hopefully this will come a lil later on tho. 

Ive been doing some crazy stuff with the Nirvana Bubblicious female. but she is looking excellent. shes 8 weeks, 6 days old and been budding 3 weeks, 6 days. her trich production is off the chart! I can definitely see traits of the white widow and blueberry genetics in her.

pics below


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2008)

Indica Dom - 4 weeks, 6 days budding.


















more pics to come.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2008)

I got 2 plants that look just like this, one is inside, one is outside. 





I dont know what strain it is, or how old they are, I just know it was good smoke and I wanted to grow more. I probably shoulda paid closer attention to the dates, but Ive been so busy outside of growing. Im still having a hard time trying to keep up with the dates of the other plants also.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2008)

Some Nirvana Bubblicious for yall..







Shes only 3 weeks, 6 days into flowering 

























Nirvana Bubblicious (8 weeks, 6 days 12/12 from seed.) on left, Indica Dom (9 weeks, 6 days 12/12 from seed.) on right.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 26, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> i gotta agree your fat colas look impressive.


thanks for stoppin by MK. your too kind, those colas are nothing, this is only the end of round one in this cab. stay tuned for more exciting shit!



ru8fru said:


> damn your closet has exploded!!!!!!!! cant wait to see it 2 weeks from now!


 you and I both bro! Ill smoke to that  



cannaboy said:


> great job man,and my,what nice budz you have


 ur making me blush lol. U did well ur last go around. I hope U give some thought to what I left on ur journal. it'll only help your quality. I wouldnt steer U wrong


----------



## 40acres (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't know if this is an old thread or not, but could you explain what kind of hydro setup you are using, how easy is it, and where did you find the pieces to put it together? I am scouring the hydro section looking for tips, and came across your journals.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 28, 2008)

40acres said:


> I don't know if this is an old thread or not, but could you explain what kind of hydro setup you are using, how easy is it, and where did you find the pieces to put it together? I am scouring the hydro section looking for tips, and came across your journals.






Spittn4cash said:


> Week 6, Day 1
> 
> I started feeding the older ones bloom nutes.
> 
> ...


thats about it


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 28, 2008)

but I didnt have the right equipment in the first place (as far as all the expensive meters and shit) It was really simple and effective. If I had more time to invest into hydro then Id do 100% hydro, but for the mean time, less experienced growers and I can get by using the hand feeding method.

its almost the same amount of care as a soil plant except U cant let it go too long or the plants will get dehydrated. 

edit: oh and u gotta make sure U measure ur nutes. Id prefer using a an empty gallon to mix my nutes in, but I had so many of them tupperware contianers I figured Id put em to use


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 28, 2008)

I appreciate all the love and support ive been gettin. I love all the questions and comments so keep em comin. update on the way...


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 28, 2008)

hey, just stopped by to see how things were going over here. I just started some new seeds and was considering doing this but decided to wait until I had a bigger surplus to experiment with. Anyways, your plants look great as usual. I put a few new pics up over on my page you should come check out, I might do some more tonight before my roommate with the good camera moves out.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Apr 28, 2008)

Week 13, Day 1 - 12/12 from seed

I took a test bud off of BHP, twice actually, once last night and once again today when I got off of work. last night the bud was still kinda moist so I had to mix it with tobacco for it to burn. and boy was I sorry I did that. I dunno how else to describe it besides 'not ready'. it still had that "green" taste to it (if U dont know the "green" taste go outside and pull up a few strands of grass, put it in ur pipe and smoke it. it'll be kinda harsh, really hard to keep lit, and probably leave a gross aftertaste in ur mouth and leave green resin on ur lips...) needless to say I barely got a buzz from it:-/

But when I got some today it was much better, it stayed lit, wasnt as harsh and had a much higher potency. the leaves crumbled to the touch but the buds underneath were still moist. itll be ready to cure tomorrow. I wont say much about the high at the moment bcuz it seems as if the longer I let it dry & cure the higher the potency will be. so im gonna do some experimenting with that to get the best dry/cure schedule for my taste..


My Indica Dom is 10 weeks and one day old today! shes been flowering for oddly 5 weeks and her buds are starting to worry me. at 5 weeks Id think Id see a lil more budding and trichs pumping out but with bagseed genetics U never really know.. 

Im not sure what I will do with her seeds when they finish. I'll probably germinate them and back-cross them with a bubblicious mother, I wanna make sure the bubblicious is the dominant genes in the F1 hybrid. 

OR I could just cross a male and a female of the Bubb x Bagseed and stabilize the strain before I back-cross. tims isnt really an issue, but I only have 4 Nirvana Bubblicious (IBL) seeds left and so far Im only 3/10 with those..

Either way Im keeping the seeds to breed. I decided to cross the Bubb with this bagseed bcuz of the fast growth, tight internode spacing, and what the possible yeild could be. I crossed it with Bubblicious bcuz of the line of genetics in it (it comes from the same line as White Widow and Blueberry..sorta like first cousins)

so with that in mind what do U all think would be best?

Pics on the way...


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 28, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Week 13, Day 1 - 12/12 from seed
> 
> I took a test bud off of BHP, twice actually, once last night and once again today when I got off of work. last night the bud was still kinda moist so I had to mix it with tobacco for it to burn. and boy was I sorry I did that. I dunno how else to describe it besides 'not ready'. it still had that "green" taste to it (if U dont know the "green" taste go outside and pull up a few strands of grass, put it in ur pipe and smoke it. it'll be kinda harsh, really hard to keep lit, and probably leave a gross aftertaste in ur mouth and leave green resin on ur lips...) needless to say I barely got a buzz from it:-/
> 
> ...


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 2, 2008)

Week 13, Day 3 Pics







Nirvana Bubblicious 9 weeks, 3 days under 12/12 from seed. (4 weeks, 3 days into flowering.)


----------



## cannaboy (May 3, 2008)

......where are the plants???......why would you put pics of a forest on here??......awsome!!!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> ......where are the plants???......why would you put pics of a forest on here??......awsome!!!!


lol CB U silly. thanks for following my grow. its crazy how many PM's I get everytime I sign on about this grow but nobody comments in here lol. Ive been asekd some really good questions pertaining to this grow, I might have to go thru the questions and post em in here so eveyrone can benefit from my answers.

Im gonna stop by ur GJ soon as I put up this next update.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

Ive gotta take a minute out to do some correcting in this thread...





Spittn4cash said:


> Week 8, Day 6
> 
> As of this day "The Queen" will no longer be part of this journal. I cant give specifics now but trust me ladies and gentlemen, its for the best.
> 
> ...





Spittn4cash said:


> those* arent* _seed pods _BTW


Ok it turns out they WERE SEED PODS! 75% of the bud was seeds, I shoulda took a pic but I had a zip of all seeds. My mistake for what I stated earlier. I shoulda known better than to leave that Nirvana Bubblicious MALE in the room with all of my FEMALES!! Grrr...







Spittn4cash said:


> I got 2 plants that look just like this, one is inside, one is outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is "Early". it was the first to germinate, fastest growing, and the weaker of the 3. I coulda SWORE I seen balls on this plant! I put it in the veg chamber bcuz I really did like the strain and I wanted to somehow cross it with the bubblicious offspring. but after a couple weeks what looked like balls turned out to just be new growth.. now I find out that Early is a FEMALE.

and the OTHER one, "Sunshine" that I took outside bcuz I thought she was indeed a _FEMALE _turned out to be a MALE!..

pics on the way...


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

This is "Sunshine"..the one I had previously thought was a female.












turns out to be a MALE!!! Grr....

but I noticed he is starting to turn purple, Im wondering if this is due to GENETICS or the outside temps???







Im not taking any chances, I could cross those purple genetics with my bubblicious to help create my ultimate strain if this is true..

I took a clone for future uses.

not only was his male parts turning purple, but the stem is also turning purple...








now Im getting excited.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

This is "Early". I had originally thought this one to be MALE, so I supercropped it, stuck it into the veg chamber, and back into flower...and it turned out to be a FEMALE. what had looked like balls before was only new growth.








her main stem is also beginning to turn purple..








I dont wanna get too excited to early but this definitely has my hopes up.

I took a bunch of clones and put them into the veg chamber under 24/0 for faster growth.







The big one is the "sunshine" clone, the four on the right are "early" clones and the three in the back are all bubblicious clones. Two of the bubblicious clones have already rooted.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

Week 13, Day 6



















more updates to come..


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

"Early" and "Sunshine" are both 7 weeks, and 6 days old. 12/12 from seed.

on that note I wanna remind all my viewers that the reason Im doing this grow is not to prove 12/12 from seed is better than the traditional ways of growing. in my opinion the only time Id do 12/12 from seed again is if I was short on SPACE, but I had plenty of time. The plants seem to grow a lot slower, smaller yes, but Ive grown larger plants under CFL's.


----------



## cannaboy (May 3, 2008)

lol...your male plants look more dank than some female grows i'v seen......the girls are doing supurb,.......i might put one of em as my desktop background..lol....you've got your hands full but im sure your not complaining


----------



## Kindbuds262 (May 3, 2008)

dude you really F your girls up by keeping a male in there. its almost a waste of time. and were you cloning to try to grow like a bowl? because you knew the sex a long time ago cause you wanted to do 12/12 right away, i dunno im just confused by this one.


----------



## Kindbuds262 (May 3, 2008)

the word Dank and male should never be associated, males ruin any chance of making dank.


----------



## Kindbuds262 (May 3, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Week 13, Day 1 - 12/12 from seed
> 
> I took a test bud off of BHP, twice actually, once last night and once again today when I got off of work. last night the bud was still kinda moist so I had to mix it with tobacco for it to burn. and boy was I sorry I did that. I dunno how else to describe it besides 'not ready'. it still had that "green" taste to it (if U dont know the "green" taste go outside and pull up a few strands of grass, put it in ur pipe and smoke it. it'll be kinda harsh, really hard to keep lit, and probably leave a gross aftertaste in ur mouth and leave green resin on ur lips...) needless to say I barely got a buzz from it:-/
> 
> ...


 
Also bud is cured after it is dried. Curing is to make it flavorful and perfect to smoke, theres is no way that after curing your bud it will gain potency. the THC in your bud depends on when you harvested. there really is no schedual for drying/curing either, its either dry or not. Hopefully you figured that one out. Plus having grown them with a male, i would not expect very potent pot at all. Especially seeing how Females Res out in hopes of being pollinated.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 3, 2008)

Kindbuds262 said:


> dude you really F your girls up by keeping a male in there. its almost a waste of time. and were you cloning to try to grow like a bowl? because you knew the sex a long time ago cause you wanted to do 12/12 right away, i dunno im just confused by this one.


hey thanks for stoppin by. 

Ya, U live and U learn. The worse part is that ALL of the seeds were immature! Grr...thats why I harvested a week early on that one...I definitaley wasnt able to reap what I had sown, as it were. fortunately nothing else was pollinated unintentionally so no harm was done. 

Im actually cloning for a few different reasons:

1.) bcuz I want to cross the Bubblicious with the Indica Bagseed 
2.) I wanna back-cross the "Bubblicious x Indica Bagseed" with Bubblicious for a bubb dominant strain, but with the phenotype of the indica bagseed.
3.) Bcuz Im not having a good germination rate with the beans I got from Nirvana.

I didnt know the sex from the start. I found out after about 3 weeks of 12/12 from seed. cloning really isnt an issue for me. so far im 100% on taking cuttings, and Ive taken cuttings while a plant has been vegging, flowering and after revegging..and all of them rooted.

U can do anything U put ur mind to.



Kindbuds262 said:


> Also bud is cured after it is dried. Curing is to make it flavorful and perfect to smoke, theres is no way that after curing your bud it will gain potency. the THC in your bud depends on when you harvested. there really is no schedual for drying/curing either, its either dry or not. Hopefully you figured that one out. Plus having grown them with a male, i would not expect very potent pot at all. Especially seeing how Females Res out in hopes of being pollinated.



Actually curing is for aroma, taste and to re-distribute moisture thru the bud after it has dried. when the bud is crispy to the touch it can still be wet inside. curing helps so the bud isnt too dry, but isnt too wet.

and actually curing is what causes the psychoactive chemicals in THC to activate. so it does get slightly more potent when U cure it.

U should brush up on the topic. heres a post U can check out


mogie said:


> *Does curing affect potency?*
> 
> Contributed by: *PREMIER*
> Thanks to: *fergetit*
> ...


 
by "finding a schedule" I meant determining how long I would dry, how long I would cure, if I wanted to simultaneously do a combination of both (maybe hang to dry for a few then curing for a few and alternating for a slower dry/cure which will lead to a better smoke). I have to determine how long it takes me to do the whole process and get it down to an exact schedule so I can be consistent everytime.


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

Hey man...I've seen you around the forums, but have never checked out any of your grows. Nice fucken grow box you built there man. I haven't been able to read all this, but I'm going to ASAP.

Those buds look killer!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hey man...I've seen you around the forums, but have never checked out any of your grows. Nice fucken grow box you built there man. I haven't been able to read all this, but I'm going to ASAP.
> 
> Those buds look killer!


lol aww u think so? theyre nothing compared to what Ive seen from so many other ppl. we have a lot of great growers on this board. but thanks for the compliment and thanks for stoppin by.



I feel like my grow has only just begun, my potential is startin to take off now that Ive identified all of my mistakes. now I gotta put forth effort to make sure no more craziness happens ever again.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2008)

looks like Im still 100% for cloning.







I know the future ::


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

you continue to amaze me....i didnt know you could clone during flowering.....how long into flowering did you take those cuttings??


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Are those hairs wrapped around that cutting?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> you continue to amaze me....i didnt know you could clone during flowering.....how long into flowering did you take those cuttings??


ya, as long as the plant is alive U can clone it. no matter if its in veg or flowering. only difference is when its in veg it will root faster, but if ur patient enough to wait a lil longer for it to root then U can clone in flowering.

those were the bottom buds of the bubblicious plant. she was 4 1/2 weeks into flowering.


the clones below are from my older journal. 

the yellow bud in the pic below was taken 11 weeks into flowering, and it rooted in 21 days. U can see new growth coming out of the top of it.







everything else in that pic was taken off a plant I had re-vegged. they rooted in 10 days.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> *06-08-2007, 09:24 PM*
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I checked out her roots and sure enough she was getting close to being root bound even AFTER I trimmed away a massive amount at the begining of this journal.
> ...


an older post from my old journal
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/13590-my-re-vegging-journal-any-5.html


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Are those hairs wrapped around that cutting?


i dunno, lemme go check. brb

edit: nope, just a good angle with the camera.

but good eye. it does look pretty sweet.


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

oh my god...i guess you can only learn from experience...iv read threads where they say you cant clone while in flowering...im am so glad you shared that info with me spittin...i might take a few cuttings from the bottom and experiment a little


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> i dunno, lemme go check. brb
> 
> edit: nope, just a good angle with the camera.
> 
> but good eye. it does look pretty sweet.


Yea...pretty wild...looks like hairs or somethan..


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

so the clone will grow into one big cola??


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 4, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> so the clone will grow into one big cola??


if U put it under 12/12 _right after it roots_, then yes it will turn into one giant cola. 

but I plan on vegging (24/0) these ladies for at least a month before I put them in flower (12/12). by that time they'll be normal looking plants.

it sounds crazy but ive done this a few times before with only one failure.


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> if U put it under 12/12 _right after it roots_, then yes it will turn into one giant cola.
> 
> but I plan on vegging (24/0) these ladies for at least a month before I put them in flower (12/12). by that time they'll be normal looking plants.
> 
> it sounds crazy but ive done this a few times before with only one failure.


 
one failure??....that sounds like a plan to me


----------



## DWR (May 6, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> if U put it under 12/12 _right after it roots_, then yes it will turn into one giant cola.
> 
> but I plan on vegging (24/0) these ladies for at least a month before I put them in flower (12/12). by that time they'll be normal looking plants.
> 
> it sounds crazy but ive done this a few times before with only one failure.



unless you have a sativa.....


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 6, 2008)

DWR said:


> unless you have a sativa.....


even if it was a sativa clone, she shouldnt do much branching outward if the mother was a pretty mature plant and old enough to start flowering at the time of cutting

yr case is different tho. Ur clones were much larger than mine at from the start. I guess its since I cut the bottom buds off and rooted them.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 6, 2008)

oh, and all 3 of my bubblicious clones have rooted.

they were taken 4 weeks into flower


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Sorry if you have already answered this, but what is the reason for taking cuttings when they are in flower? Are they more stable then one taken during veg?


----------



## TreeDweller79 (May 7, 2008)

Hello, like your journal. I have a question, I have read in the past that with each budding the thc content of the plant goes down. It was in the subject of revegging then rebudding a plant after harvesting. Since you have taken cuttings from an already budding plant, then rooting them, do you think the thc would be affected?


----------



## cannaboy (May 7, 2008)

shit yea!!!!!.....this is what ive been waiting for.....i cant wait to see how the baby clones do


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Sorry if you have already answered this, but what is the reason for taking cuttings when they are in flower? Are they more stable then one taken during veg?


naa its cool. in my experience I havent seen a difference in stability from clones taken in flowering vs. clones taken in veg. 

I did it this time bcuz I wanted to speed up this breeding process Im going thru. 

By taking clones in flower I can breed easier bcuz the clones already have pistols. all i have to do is add pollen. the seeds will continue to grow on the clones while the are vegging. then once the seeds are ready I can either put em in flower or keep em as mothers.

Usually when U breed U should keep in-breeding a strain to keep the good genetics alive. this could take as long as an entire year when U grow generation after generation but by having clones with pistols I can cut that down to less than 6 months and I will have created my own ultimate strain.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 7, 2008)

TreeDweller79 said:


> Hello, like your journal. I have a question, I have read in the past that with each budding the thc content of the plant goes down. It was in the subject of revegging then rebudding a plant after harvesting. Since you have taken cuttings from an already budding plant, then rooting them, do you think the thc would be affected?


link number 3 in my sig will take U to my Re-veg Journal I finished a yr ago.

I revegged a plant, took about 25 clones from it and flowered them. half were outdoor, half were indoor. the inside ones finished a lot faster than the mother and the ones outside. each clone from the revegged mother came out better than the mother simply bcuz I knew more about the plant, and how to take care of that strain better.

In order of potency -
Outdoor>>Indoor>>Mother

so to answer Ur question, No. The THC production is encoded in the DNA. If the mother was stable and potent, every single cutting from her will have the exact same genetics and will produce the same potency, no matter if u take the cutting in veg, flower or reveg... unless U alter the growing conditions and the care U give the plants.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 7, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> shit yea!!!!!.....this is what ive been waiting for.....i cant wait to see how the baby clones do


oh yea!
the fun has just begun!


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> naa its cool. in my experience I havent seen a difference in stability from clones taken in flowering vs. clones taken in veg.
> 
> I did it this time bcuz I wanted to speed up this breeding process Im going thru.
> 
> ...



Ahh, ok...makes sense.


----------



## Snookster (May 7, 2008)

Super impreseed Bro. LOOKIN' GOOD!!!


----------



## TreeDweller79 (May 7, 2008)

Man it looks like you can root anything! That cabinet you made is very cool. Thanks for this great journal.


----------



## Revolution101 (May 7, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by and say the new stuff is looking nice. I like seeing your alternate methods of flowering/growing/cloning... makes me feel good that there is more than one way to do things and that any can work if done right.


----------



## KILR0Y (May 8, 2008)

Hey, I've caught up on your journal, and thanks for all the info. You mentioned early on that you thought a plant was a mutant because it only had three blades on each leaf. Isn't it common for the first and second nodes to have 1 or 3 blades, and still be normal? Meaning that the following nodes will produce a more "normal" looking leaf? I ask because my first node has leaves with one blade, my second node, have leaves with three blades, and now that a third node is developing, the leaves appear to have more than 3 blades, although it is still too early to tell. I don't know what kind of seed this was, and the plant is only 2-3 weeks old and less than 4 inches. I'm not too concerned about a mutant... if it is female and produces buds I should be happy enough right? How did your mutant turn out? Wasn't able to follow the individual plants (well except for bhp, and thp, a.k.a. The Survivors!). Peace.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 8, 2008)

KILR0Y said:


> Hey, I've caught up on your journal, and thanks for all the info. You mentioned early on that you thought a plant was a mutant because it only had three blades on each leaf. Isn't it common for the first and second nodes to have 1 or 3 blades, and still be normal? Meaning that the following nodes will produce a more "normal" looking leaf? I ask because my first node has leaves with one blade, my second node, have leaves with three blades, and now that a third node is developing, the leaves appear to have more than 3 blades, although it is still too early to tell. I don't know what kind of seed this was, and the plant is only 2-3 weeks old and less than 4 inches. I'm not too concerned about a mutant... if it is female and produces buds I should be happy enough right? How did your mutant turn out? Wasn't able to follow the individual plants (well except for bhp, and thp, a.k.a. The Survivors!). Peace.


good questions.

Ur talking about this lady...







Turned into This:
BHP






and this







what Ive noticed about the pattern of the plants is

leaves normally grow -1 bladed first (cotyl's), then 3 blades on the first set of true leaves, then it starts growing 5, 7, and 9 blades if ur taken good care of it. the most ive seen is 13 blades on a single leaf of a plant grown outside. sometimes during veg ur plant will have a mutation and grow a leaf with 4, or sometimes 8 blades on a single leaf.

the 3 leaf pattern usually stop at the second, sometimes third node, after that the plant 'normally' starts growing 5 bladed leaves. anything that doesnt follow that growth pattern I consider abnormal. the next set of leaves were growing 4 bladed leaves(notice the yellow leaves on the bottom of THP^^), and after that they grew 5 bladed leaves, and then 7 blades (on BHP^^).

when the plant goes into flowering the bud leaves have 3 blades. and when U revert to re-vegging the plant it grows 3 bladed leaves for the first few nodes, then 4 blades, then eventually 5 bladed leaves and then it goes back to the normal growth pattern.

I try to pay extremely close attention to the details of how they grow so I can spot mutants and males as early as possible and either get rid of them, or separate em from the normal looking plants.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 8, 2008)

I'll update as soon as the game is over.

GO CAVS!


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

GO CELTS!








Seems like I've read somewhere to watch the 8th node on your plants during flower. Know anything about this?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> GO cavS!
> 
> Seems like I've read somewhere to watch the 8th node on your plants during flower. Know anything about this?


umm..I dunno bout that one. I only have one plant that has more than 6 nodes, and she seems to be doing fine. if u find out anything about that lemme know.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

What's up bro...think I got some bad news bout Plant 2. Check my journal when you get a chance...

From what I had been reading, you should start to see first signs of sex on the 7th or 8th nodes.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 8, 2008)

Week 14, Day 4 - 12/12 from seed.

I ran into a slight problem with heat the past few days. It stunted the growth, but today they just started showing some new growth.

The bubblicious was giving me the most problems for some reason. shes very sensitive to changes in temps, and in watering schedules. Each week the big ones get a veg feeding, a bloom feeding, and a straight water feeding. Im still misting daily (water + a few drops of superthrive)...they seemed to like it.

then this past week my temps have been 100*F+ bcuz my ducting wasnt connected properly. so I fixed that + added a new heat shield and so far, today the temps were in the low 80's.

Bubblicious (10 weeks, 4 days old. & 5 weeks, 4 days flowering) practically halted her growth, turning all of her hairs brown, and dropping some of her leaves. Instead of feeding her more and more Ive just transplanted her into a fresh medium and gave her a nice through watering with superthrive, and a nice spray down. that was only last night, so I havent seen much change so far.

My Indica lady (11 weeks, 4 days old. 6 weeks, 4 days flowering) is just about finished ripening her [Indica X Bubblicious] seeds, so in a few days Ill go thru and pick them all off. I do that so the seeds wont over-ripen and fall off the plant. they get extremely hard to find when they fall off the plant..also by doing this the plant wont waste energy on the seeds and will focus on the buds. Shes been flowering for a while, but it looks like shes only about 3 or 4 weeks into flowering..I definitely have to watch the trichs on her.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

> then this past week my temps have been 100*F+ bcuz my ducting wasnt connected properly. so I fixed that + added a new heat shield and so far, today the temps were in the low 80's.


Yikes!!

How long did it stay at those temps? Can you tell that it stressed the plants any? I'm very interested in these temps that people always talk about. I mean, out in nature, specially around my area, it can get to be 95 + outside and plants still seem to grow pretty well.

I got spider mites on one of my plants so I put it outside to control the problem and keep it away from the rest of my plants. It gets pretty damn hot outside and I can tell the plant doesn't like the high heat, but it is still growing.


----------



## cannaboy (May 9, 2008)

you could get rid of dem mites easily by just soaping up a towel and gently rubbing the top and bottom of the leaves...they should be gone in a day or so,i had the same prob on my first grow....if you put em outside you'll get white flys


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> you could get rid of dem mites easily by just soaping up a towel and gently rubbing the top and bottom of the leaves...they should be gone in a day or so,i had the same prob on my first grow....if you put em outside you'll get white flys



Naw, that wasn't going to work..these mofo's where everywhere! All up and down the stems...all over the leaves...

I got rid of them, read the journal..


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

oh...i didnt know the problem was that bad


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 10, 2008)

YIKES! mites have never been a problem for me. but I think im gonna start keeping my stuff a lot cleaner from now on. thanks for the reminder 

Go cavs.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 10, 2008)

Week 14, Day 6 12/12 from seed.































go cavs


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> YIKES! mites have never been a problem for me. but I think im gonna start keeping my stuff a lot cleaner from now on. thanks for the reminder
> 
> Go cavs.


Had nothing to do with keeping things clean, but that is very inviting for those guys. I made the ultimate mistake of bringing a plant in that had been outside for a couple weeks.

Looking real good man...is that a blue LED in the grow room?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 10, 2008)

forgot to mention I pulled 5 seeds off of the indica dom. I crossed her with the bubblicious. theyre in paper towels now. we'll see what happens.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Had nothing to do with keeping things clean, but that is very inviting for those guys. I made the ultimate mistake of bringing a plant in that had been outside for a couple weeks.
> 
> Looking real good man...is that a blue LED in the grow room?


shoulda cleaned it off first. lol




naa its a UV-A & B light. it emitts the same UV rays that the sun does to help the trichome production while budding. its a fluoro reptile light I got from petsmart.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

wow...them buds is fat man...major payne props for that


----------



## Revolution101 (May 10, 2008)

Looks Great! Stop by my grow if you got some time, I'm putting up some new pics... about a week old, but still newer than the rest on there.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 12, 2008)

looking good still dude. i was hoping the cavs would win too.


----------



## ru8fru (May 13, 2008)

still lookin bomb s4$


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 19, 2008)

Thank you all for stopping by and leaving comments!

I always have such a warm welcome back everytime I update.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 19, 2008)

Week 16, Day 1 12/12 from seed.

Indica Dom is 12 weeks, 1 Day old, and shes been budding for 7 weeks, and 1 day. She had a minor set back with the seeds and all but she shot back with full vigor. It might've had something to do with me spraying her down early last week. I noticeed that a lot of seeds on her appear to have *began germinating while they were still on the plant*
(any experts that know anything about that lemme know.)
It didnt hurt much, but right after that happened she began budding again, shooting out soo many pistols and adding layers of trichomes. She looks like shell be ready in about 3 weeks.

The Bubblicious Female is gone, her fate was much better than "The Queen" but lets say they both are in good hands now.
I still have 3 clones of her which are doing very well.

Oh and by the way






all of the clones have rooted.



Bubblicious Clones, stretching and showing new growth.







And the other plants...doing what they do best. looking good.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 19, 2008)

Indica Dom







Bubblicious












Just trying something new with the clones, you cant be afraid to fail, ya kno?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

Few of my favorite budsites...



























we're getting there...


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 21, 2008)

lookin nice bro and good job with the clones


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

more buddage


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Bro, those are some fucking monster buds y0!

Looken real good...I can't wait to see what these weight out at.


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

da da da, da da im loving it (think mcdonalds) haha i am cheezy!! buds look great, so the haters can hate. man i might need you to build me one of these cabs soon . keep the great pics coming.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

Today marks week 7, day 3 since she started flowering, but im thinking she may go all the way up to week 10. I took a peak at her trichs with my scope and I noticed that almost all of them are lightly cloudy, and Im going for MILKY! (the whiter the trich's, the higher the THC content. I just gotta catch her when only a few trichs are amber) Plus only about 10% of her hairs are brownish red, since her most recent spurt.


BHP yeilded 3.14 oz when cut, 2oz when dried, and about 1/2 oz of actual bud after I pulled out all of the seeds. This lady doesnt have nearly as many seeds but she isnt quite sensimillia either since I purposely pollinated her with the Bubblicious Male. a few of the seeds Ive pulled off so far were weak and immature, which means most of her energy was put into creating bud.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Bro, those are some fucking monster buds y0!
> 
> Looken real good...I can't wait to see what these weight out at.


 thanks man, U and Me both! 

I honestly have no clue what she will yeild. the amount of weight that Ive seen lost is enormous after drying. 

thanks for stoppin by




mastakoosh said:


> da da da, da da im loving it (think mcdonalds) haha i am cheezy!! buds look great, so the haters can hate. man i might need you to build me one of these cabs soon . keep the great pics coming.


 Lol I get it.

first off, Fuck the haters. they only hate when Ur doin it big. 
if U were a nobody, nobody would hate on U.

I wasnt gonna say anything but I actually have plans to make a bigger and better grow cabinet, based off the same principles I used here. I plan on building many many more of these until I get it perfect. along the way I'll have plenty of grow cabinets better than this one that I'll be practically giving away so stay tuned. 

thanks for the support guys! I'll be back when more happens


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Ya, weight drops like 70 percent huh? It is really sad how that happens. I'm gonna guess maybe 3-4 ounces off each plant?

Yea that's right, I said it - LOL!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ya, weight drops like 70 percent huh? It is really sad how that happens. I'm gonna guess maybe 3-4 ounces off each plant?
> 
> Yea that's right, I said it - LOL!


lol, hell yeah its sad! 

man, if this plant weighs anything close to those numbers Id have to mark this journal in the pages of history! I mean 12/12 from seed?....I can imagine what the critics will say 

Once I have the perfect strain I'll do it SoG style and see if I can squeeze about 6-10 plants up there, and pull that same amount from each of the plants about every 2 months.

Thanks for believing in me man. I also believe in ur grow, and everyone else who reads this. 

I urge all of U to continue keeping track of your grow journals, pay constant attention to detail, and set very practical goals and plans to achieve those goals. 

Success will only come to us who are patient enough to endure this learning period. The only remedy to failure is persistence.

dont believe me? just watch......


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Shit man I forgot! You're another one of those 12/12 from seed people. It's hard to tell though man, your plants don't look anything like other 12/12 grows I've seen. Really healthy looking buds/plants.

Yes, I agree with you on the detail thing.

_DETAIL ...DETAIL ...DETAIL!

_Pay close attention to your plants and their environment and you will do very well. You learn a lot from listening to your plants...


----------



## mjayreeferman (May 22, 2008)

Impressive journal! Your plants look great for 12/12 from seed, So this is a question from before If you took multiple clones when its flowering that has pistols and rooted them under 12/12 all of them would be a single giant cola and wouldn't branch out? So it would be really neat if you clone a great mother plant and rooted like 12 of them and since they won't take up much space youd have 12 giant colas shooting straight up!


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

S4$!! what's goin' on?? I just skimmed through every page here!! looks like its workin fine for you, eh??


----------



## da plantDOC (May 23, 2008)

Thay are looking good!!! thay have a few more weeks left... The white hairs has not even started turning red/amber... I say you will get a few oz!!! And some good seeds.... You know that seeds have to be cured to for a few weeks or thay are just compost... GOOD LUCK 

da plantDOC


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 23, 2008)

mjayreeferman said:


> Impressive journal! Your plants look great for 12/12 from seed, So this is a question from before If you took multiple clones when its flowering that has pistols and rooted them under 12/12 all of them would be a single giant cola and wouldn't branch out? So it would be really neat if you clone a great mother plant and rooted like 12 of them and since they won't take up much space youd have 12 giant colas shooting straight up!


yea, well sorta.
it doesnt need to have pistols. what matters is the light schedule after the clone has rooted. if u put it under 12/12 after it roots it will turn into a single cola, and do little if any stretching
.


jordann9e said:


> S4$!! what's goin' on?? I just skimmed through every page here!! looks like its workin fine for you, eh??


yes sir! Im so proud of my babies 


da plantDOC said:


> Thay are looking good!!! thay have a few more weeks left... The white hairs has not even started turning red/amber... I say you will get a few oz!!! And some good seeds.... You know that seeds have to be cured to for a few weeks or thay are just compost... GOOD LUCK
> 
> da plantDOC


hey thanks doc, it means a lot to hear that.

I read something like that, but I saw that Im supposed to put em in the fridge for a week after they cure to re-enact winter. I dunno how true that is tho bcuz these seeds nirvana sent me looked as immature as some of the ones I pulled off my plant, but theirs didnt break when u squeezed them, and I had a 50% succes rate with them so far.


----------



## TreeDweller79 (May 24, 2008)

Spittin your girls are beautiful, how do you use the SuperThrive? I have read that too about seeds needing to be refrigerated. Although I know for a fact I have mature seeds fall off the plant then a couple weeks later start growing, so maybe refrigeration is optimal, some places wouldn't get that cold in the winter naturally. Keep up the growin and the teachin. Peace


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 25, 2008)

yeah spittin your plants are dope bro congrats looks like its gonna be some sweet smoke


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 25, 2008)

I cant wait to see the final weight, great cab, and cool unique strategy!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 27, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Today marks week 7, day 3 since she started flowering, but im thinking she may go all the way up to week 10.


^^my bad, that post was actually on _week 8, day 4_.^^


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

ne new pics? or growth?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 27, 2008)

week 17, day 2 12/12 from seed

not really much to say, Indica Dom is finishing up now. I gave her a last bloom feeding last friday, and since then its been straight water. she doesnt look too happy with me for cutting off her nutes like that, but it'll all be worth it soon.

Today she is 14 weeks, 2 days old. and has been flowering for 9 weeks and 2 days.

The pics dont do any justice for her at all. she actually has a healthy green glow and a lot more white hairs then u see. the trichs are layering on, now more so than ever!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 27, 2008)

Nothin new here, just ripening up and gettin ready for harvest soon.

















Check out the buds in the background in the pic below.




































more updates when they happen


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 27, 2008)

just bcuz I like this pic:


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Dude that's like some mutant strain or somethan! Look at those fucking stems and buds - NICE!

Looks like it's going to be a bitch harvesting that thing. Oh well, it will be worth it.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 30, 2008)

lol..it may be a mutant strain, she did show some funky lookin leaves at first, but I thought she grew outta that, maybe she did revert back to her old ways... females man, I tell ya!

lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 30, 2008)

Oh and I got my new seeds in today. I ordered them from the DOC. they took less than a week to arrive here in the USA. I cant wait to germinate em!








5 feminised Strawberry Cough seeds (courtesy of Dutch Passion) 

5 Regular Sweet Purple seeds (Courtesy of Paradise seeds) 

and I still have 4 leftover Nirvana Bubblicious seeds :-/

I pulled 5 seeds from my Indica dom, which will be Indica Dom X Bubblicious if they germinate. :-/

dont get too excited tho, next grow I'll probably only have 2 of each strain, maybe 3 just in case. but theres definitely gonna be a lot of fucking, err...I mean...breeding going on


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

nice bud porn- hopefully those hairs amber up quickly- they are quite white right now- but definitely healthy looking.

sweet news on the seeds- Dr. Cronic or the joint doctor?


----------



## jcommerce (May 30, 2008)

Dude, you should do a DWC on your next round. Your cabinet is very well set up, other than the fact that you need to get those temps down into the mid - high 70s. Your leaves (and buds subesquently) are suffering from heat stress. Believe me, I've been through it all before. Just offering friendly advice. You will be amazed at the speed and success you'll have with a DWC bubbler as long as you keep the PPMs and PH within the proper ranges.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 30, 2008)

Dr. Chronic, my bad.

and I actually had a few ideas about Ebb & Flow or a Drip Irrigation system. 

The most recent edition of high times has an article called 'growin in da hood' where a guy is growing in all organic soil and has a drip irrigation system to feed em that _somehow_ constantly recycles the water, if anybody knows anything about this please enlighten me.

and I guarantee its not heat stress, if anything its the nutrients or the water.
I saw a really cool thread on here about a new way of cooling the grow box, I'll have to see if I can find the thread again..brb


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 30, 2008)

found it:
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/74448-approx-8-20degree-dyi-chiller.html


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

TLB Krew reppen...

Sup man, hows the plants?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

as this journal comes to an end, Id like to take the time to thank evryone who commented and asked questions, sent PM's. I wont drop names, but U all know who U are. and I wanna say thanks for everything, I sincerely appreciate it.

But I especially wanna thank the haters for giving me the motivation to continue. without yall Id have no reason to get better.

Im halfway thru harvesting Indica Dom, listenin to some 2pac - all eyes on me (the album).

I jus had to let everybody know that my hands are tired and this is some bullshit! my hand are cramping already!

lol, I'll have pics for yall later on


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Oh and I got my new seeds in today. I ordered them from the DOC. they took less than a week to arrive here in the USA. I cant wait to germinate em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strains there. I was thinking about doing some strawberry cough myself. 

BTW..

Nice ITT Tech brochure in the pic.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 31, 2008)

cant wait to see those harvest pics! I have yet to have the join and apparent hand pain of harvesting- but i have heard it is the hardest part of growing.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Nice strains there. I was thinking about doing some strawberry cough myself.
> 
> BTW..
> 
> Nice ITT Tech brochure in the pic.


LOL! hey, what can i say? 
I was gonna go to ITT a cpl yrs ago, but the financial aid guy told me that the education is extremely over priced. he said if U can afford it then go for it. but U can get just as good of an education at other schools.

so I went to community college instead and saved myself close to $20,000.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

yeah, my hands are alright now, I just needed a break, but your time is definitely coming, just wait 

I went pic crazy after the manicure lol...brb


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

harvested 2 days short of 10 weeks flowering


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

Im trying to decide which one i want as my next avatar


----------



## Revolution101 (May 31, 2008)

Holy shit bro, that looks like some bomb ass weed. Good job.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

time to weigh in...


zero the scale








filled 3 containers


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

last set of pics.








Left Side






Right side









top







In the closet drying..








The End.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 31, 2008)

very nice... was it pretty even per plant- or did one or two put out substantially more?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 31, 2008)

pic #1 off that last set. but with the brandy in it! that should be the avatar. I thought it was cognac- cognac is better than brandy


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> very nice... was it pretty even per plant- or did one or two put out substantially more?


it was just this particular plant. this one takes the cake bro. Ive never grew a plant that yielded over 4oz. alone except this one.

I dunno if it was the genetics, but im sure glad I crossed this with the bubblicious! 
as I was trimming I noticed the seeds were so ripe they were just falling right off the plant! 
so i guess the seeds wont be dried & cured with the buds, but Im glad I carried these genetics on.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 31, 2008)

send me a pack!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)

Wow, really impressive my man. I love the bud shots. So that was 4 oz with them attached to their stems right?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

yea with stems, I cut em down so they'd fit in the containers right after this pic:








and then they went into the containers and were weighed like this:






I'll cut the individual nugz off before they cure so it'll all fit inside a single jar.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> send me a pack!!!


LOL
they'll be on seedbay soon enough


----------



## jordann9e (May 31, 2008)

nice harvest bro! i've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours, hit me up!!! 

peace jd9


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah nice harvest bro


----------



## Shonuff504 (Jun 1, 2008)

Damn nice harvest bro Can't wait to see the plants those seeds produce!


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

send some seeds this way haha


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the props everybody! 

After the first day drying all of her hairs have turned brown..


Left Side











Right Side


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 1, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 1, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ya, weight drops like 70 percent huh? It is really sad how that happens. I'm gonna guess maybe 3-4 ounces off each plant?
> 
> Yea that's right, I said it - LOL!


LOL good Guess

++Rep 2 U all


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 1, 2008)

beautiful harvest, and nothing better than listening to pac while harvesting lol.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 1, 2008)

word. pac is that shit!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> LOL good Guess
> 
> ++Rep 2 U all


HEH, I didn't think anybody would catch that.

Buds look superb S4C..

_OH YEA

_+1 REP for drinken the Paul Masson. The poor mans drink, but damn ain't it good!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 1, 2008)

i cant fuck with uncle paul.


me and him used to get in fights in college. him and easy jesus....


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i cant fuck with uncle paul.
> 
> 
> me and him used to get in fights in college. him and easy jesus....


Yea, the PM will make you do some wild things. I can agree with you there.


----------



## asf2j (Jun 7, 2008)

what a killer grow.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Hows it smoke? I don't think you mentioned that, maybe I missed it?


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah does it taste good i bet it does by looking at the buds haha yummy


----------



## KILR0Y (Jun 13, 2008)

S4C, you got me to try a 12/12 grow from seed on my first grow, and so far it is going great, although she's not looking as healthy as I would like and could use some advice.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/74648-did-my-homework-but-could.html

Thanks for your journal, and if I grow again, I will definitely use this method. I don't have a lot of room to grow, and this seems very efficient in terms of space, light and soil requirements. I recommend it even to people who have a lot of space. Definitely check out the links that S4C posted in the first few pages here.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 13, 2008)

sounds good good luck bro


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 18, 2008)

Spittin4Cash...

I have looked through most of your journals and seen quite a bit of your post throughout the forum. You seen to know what your talking about so I was wanting to ask you or anyone else that wants to answer a question.. I want to start a grow but was wondering about this HyGloss Mylar Roll that is advertised for wrapping paper. It comes in silver and is .002mm thick. Was wondering whether or not it would work okay. Could save some money for some people if its okay.
Discount Art Supplies | Craft Supplies | Art Supply Store Online | MisterArt.com


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 18, 2008)

bettertoday55 said:


> Spittin4Cash...
> 
> I have looked through most of your journals and seen quite a bit of your post throughout the forum. You seen to know what your talking about so I was wanting to ask you or anyone else that wants to answer a question.. I want to start a grow but was wondering about this HyGloss Mylar Roll that is advertised for wrapping paper. It comes in silver and is .002mm thick. Was wondering whether or not it would work okay. Could save some money for some people if its okay.
> Discount Art Supplies | Craft Supplies | Art Supply Store Online | MisterArt.com


ya and thanks for the link! U just saved me a step on my bedroom grow operation coming up as soon as these clones finish.


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 18, 2008)

Spittin4Cash...

Ya no problem I thought it looked good and kills the price of mylar only like $3 a roll. And I am not to computer literate how do you put the _originally posted by _thing.? Thanks again and I will be watchin hopefully have somethin to show soon.


----------



## da plantDOC (Jun 19, 2008)

YES but that stuff is paper and if you spray you plant and it get's wet it will fall and tare off the wall's... thare is nothen like the mylar it's pricey but worth it...
what a kick ass grow that is bud's look good.... 
da plantDOC


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 19, 2008)

lol what if you used blue mylar christmas paper for veg and red for flower man. 

LoL JK i will stick to my ultra shinny real deal mylar- i just got it- and saw the cheaper nock offs and whatnot- its that quality look that i ultimately desire- so i shell out...

But that would prly work very well and be easy to replace and patch when it does wear out early.


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks everyone for the advice. i will probably end up getting the real deal because now the website is out of the silver..Anyone have a good link for the real stuff?


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 22, 2008)

i would think www.discount-hydro.com ...

​*Mylar *

Mylar is a metalized plastic sheeting. It will reflect about 98% of the light that hits it. You should put it on the walls around your plants to reflect wasted light back to the plants. It comes in three different roll lengths and two different thickness', 1 mil and 2 mil. *From $17.95*

I dont know the normal prices...

AND if Iremember right the other crap was .002 mil , this is 2 mil


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 24, 2008)

You are right.. thanks a lot that will make a difference. I don't know when I will be able to start my own journal, but I defienly am pieceing it together. Thanks alot everyone


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have another question if anyone knows about this product? Its called Excellofizz puck. They release CO2 when you add water to them. Just wondering if anyone has used them or heard of any expierences?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 25, 2008)

no but i heard that Carbonated water C02 water from even a soda machine can be used in a foliar spray to increase co2 to the plants...

Kind of a hijack tho...
my apologizes for even answering lol...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 28, 2008)

I never worried about Co2. 

some guy in another thread was saying that he used a co2 meter to measure the amount of co2 indoors vs. the amount of co2 outdoor and he found that the co2 levels *indoors* were greater than they were *outdoors*.

since then I threw out all of my sugar-water-yeast bottles, the vinegar and baking soda, but I still use the seltzer water when I spray. 

IMO co2 isnt as large of an issue as controlling the temps and having proper ventilation.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 28, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hows it smoke? I don't think you mentioned that, maybe I missed it?





bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> yeah does it taste good i bet it does by looking at the buds haha yummy



ya they were yummy! lol 

I fed her molasses 3 days prior to the chop and U could really tell! the flavor was sweet, and the buds were semi-sticky!
the hairs never turned brown, instead they were orange which made the crystals really stand out!

the high is good, it comes in two waves-
the first is a mellow, social buzz, or great for listening to music 
the second wave paralyzes U into euphoria, soaring for another 3 hrs until U are in a coma, lying in bed! 

no hallucinations or anything but its great for reading, studying, meditating and relaxing after a long day.

only thing was that I let her dry out too long. she lost over 75% of her weight by the time I began to cure and finished ad *.9 oz's* but she smoked very well, (quality over quantity) it only took 3 bowls to do me right (approx. 2g's).

...I couldnt find anyone brave enough to try it with me so Im probably gonna smoke this harvest up all by myself.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 28, 2008)

Quick update of whats going on now..













If U guys remember, I had a few bubblicious clones and a few other clones I had just began. I also was trying to get a few seeds of mine to germinate as well.

well sadly I only have one bubblicious clones remaining, but I have other clones to make up for it..






(^^*Bubblicious 2 weeks ago*)






(^^*Bubblicious now*)








as far as the seedlings go I got 6 of them to sprout (3 indoor, 3 outdoor) and so far I believe that 2 of them are males...


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 28, 2008)

I just wanted to show everyone the similarities...

_Bubblicious²_







Indica Dom (Mother)







Bubblicious (father)


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 28, 2008)

Frosty Bud porn....


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks all for input with that information I will not worry so much about the CO2. 


Spitt4Cash

That looks awsome man I am really impressed and excited to get one going just seeing how much you have learned through your couple journals. I am currently working on construction before I try my first one want to make sure everything is right. Workings on ventilation right now and gonna be doing a stealth grow LST in a 30 gal rubbermaid tub. Any recommendations? Also going to do the veg with CFL's, but thinking of getting like a 150watt HPS from lowes but don't know if it is a good idea in the tub. I might try just use two 30 gallon tubs on top of one another and not go with LST. Just looking for input and everyone here seems very helpful. Thanks alot again


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 28, 2008)

love the bud porn.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 29, 2008)

lookin realy good bro keep it up


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 30, 2008)

bettertoday55 said:


> Thanks all for input with that information I will not worry so much about the CO2.
> 
> 
> Spitt4Cash
> ...


honestly, I found out that the HPS in any plastic probably isnt a good idea. Since the beginning I slowly noticed the cabinet starting to warp bcuz of the heat.

no matter if U go with CFL's or an HID, in order to do it right you need to have an air cooled reflector.

I actually store all of my clothes in 30Gal rubbermaid tubs, they look like they'll hold 2-3 mature females and a few clones or seedlings as well. they could yeild as much as an Oz each. and thats DEFINITELY possible to do under maybe 6-8 CFL's and a few fans setup for ventilation. maybe a few 8" pots.

but a setup like that would hardly be stealth unless it was hidden in a closet. and if that was the case then U might as well do a closet grow.

thank U all for the compliments. 

I'll be starting a new journal when these clones finish up. it'll be a breeding project (Sweet Purple x _Bubblicious²) _so stay tuned.
_

_


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

What's up man, glad to see you back with another grow. I'm ready to see this thing get up off the grown man!

Didn't you do some breeding last grow? Are you growing any of that?


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jul 1, 2008)

Spittin...

+ rep to you! thanks a lot you have answered a lot of my questions, and you right the rubbermaid isn't going to be very stealth bad choice of words on my part. i am still working on the fine details before i get started but the main problem i am running into is the fans. i can't seem to find them in stores around town. i have looked online but saving that as a last resort would rather see if i can find them in town first. if you have any recommendations for fans or the setup it would be greatly appreciated. itching to see the new grow!


----------



## duncan idaho (Jul 8, 2008)

ok somebody has to say something. first off weigh your stuff without the big logs and see what you have.second you feed your plants too much nitro ,all your plants look burnt from seedling stage and up.lay off the nutes for atleast 2 weeks prob longer for 12/12 FS. im not trying to be harsh just honest.also with a 400w even 12/12 from seed you should be getting more bud than that.


----------



## duncan idaho (Jul 9, 2008)

also 30 gallon rubbermaid tubs are to small . plants will be too tall even 12/12 from start,your gonna have to have room for the light and headroom for plants.if you try it good luck to you .im just trying to help you even though you didnt ask for it because i would like to see you yield as much as possible and no one else on here seems to want to help you.praise is good dont get me wrong, but when i see all this potential with your growing i just wanna help.im not a grow guru but ive got 100+ indoor grows under my belt just like to share knowledge.BTW the one reason why i say to much Nitrogen is because when your plant has to much its starts getting too green, the leaves start clawing,and the leaves get this waxy kinda glossy looking coat over the them. thats a red flag for over nuting with nitro.peace BIG YIELDS


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 9, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Quick update of whats going on now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





duncan idaho said:


> ok somebody has to say something. first off weigh your stuff without the big logs and see what you have.second you feed your plants too much nitro ,all your plants look burnt from seedling stage and up.lay off the nutes for atleast 2 weeks prob longer for 12/12 FS. im not trying to be harsh just honest.also with a 400w even 12/12 from seed you should be getting more bud than that.


my good man, I appreciate all of the info but I assure U Ive corrected everything U mentioned AND THEN some..

as U can see from the pix above the current situation is under control, those clones werent even fed any nutes until they were 6 weeks old, and the seedlings arent fed until 3 weeks in.. (regardless if its 12/12 from seed or not) 

Ive found a good new method for my growing needs and I think im gonna give it a try using all of the recommended nutes, soil, and equipment. but i appreciate ur 2 cents tho.

im not sure what U mean by "big logs" but if ur referring to my cola's then thank you 

my dry weight is what it is, no sense in worrying about it now.



oh and from the info u gave me i would like to be first to call bullshit to U saying uve done 100+ grows.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 9, 2008)

duncan idaho said:


> also 30 gallon rubbermaid tubs are to small . plants will be too tall even 12/12 from start,your gonna have to have room for the light and headroom for plants.if you try it good luck to you .im just trying to help you even though you didnt ask for it because i would like to see you yield as much as possible and no one else on here seems to want to help you.praise is good dont get me wrong, but when i see all this potential with your growing i just wanna help.im not a grow guru but ive got 100+ indoor grows under my belt just like to share knowledge.BTW the one reason why i say to much Nitrogen is because when your plant has to much its starts getting too green, the leaves start clawing,and the leaves get this waxy kinda glossy looking coat over the them. thats a red flag for over nuting with nitro.peace BIG YIELDS


my only reply to this quote is that U need to take a cruise thru the CFL section, ppl are growing in speaker boxes, cpu towers and cases, cupboards, rubbermaid tubs etc.. 

with careful planning U can accomplish it.

oh and ps 
the clawing came from genetics, it carried on to the seeds and clones as well...and "General Hydroponics Kabloom" is responsible for the wax-like surface. the NPK of that stuff is 2-45-28.. still think its too much nitrogen?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] that guy saying plants should yeild more than 4oz each 12/12 from seed just bcuz I have a 400w HPS...

edit: IMO the wet weight is more important than the dry weight, simply bcuz if the cops kick in the door, they'll weigh whatever is cut down and prosecute someone according to THAT weight...they wont _wait_ till it dries and cures...


----------



## duncan idaho (Jul 10, 2008)

good deal bro glad to see things r going good ,also good to see that your aware of all your plants and the possible probs i mentioned. yeah there isnt crap you can do about genetics lol . i just meant the stems and also meant no disrespect. they can weigh a bit when wet  and no the N content seems good. As long as you know why they are a little shiny its cool if it doesnt seem to be doing anything harmful (just looks lil bit funny no worries though) also 4oz per plant from 12/12 with 400watt is retarded i def did not mean that much ,but yes a 1oz -2oz per plant is highly feasible with 400 watt. dont get me wrong i wasnt haten on the skillz just adding my 2 cents.trust me you got skillz which im sure you already know  peace>


----------



## BlAzE4lyfe (Aug 9, 2008)

i just started growin pot..i was =very successful at my fist attempt...producing 9 brilliant healthy seedlings....but late rthen learned not to put them in the window...becuz my father threw them in the fire....i jus need sum help wit making a box


----------



## dakonz (Nov 23, 2008)

thats the shit...... strain is called "webs" or "duckfeet"


----------



## Kratose (Jan 2, 2009)

I feel ya man, I just had a accident where a CFL Shop light suspension gave away, killed half my crop. 

Luckily I was home or just about all my crop woulda been gone, most of the ones that did survive had burnt leafs. Only 2 came out alive.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 2, 2009)

I just seen my reply was about what you said in the first few pages of your grow, so you probably have no idea what I was talking about. You commented on the post you made about when you got stoned and the vent fell on a plant. And had to reroot it.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2009)

spittn where u been homie?


----------



## 420special (Feb 18, 2009)

....................................


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 18, 2009)

check out my latest grow journal 
:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/154913-grow-journal-7-stealth-apartment.html


----------



## oalalos (Feb 27, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Spittn4cash (Feb 28, 2009)

check out my latest grow journal 
:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/154913-grow-journal-7-stealth-apartment.html



oalalos said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 30, 2009)

After you germ your seeds in those cups and you plan them taproot down, what do you do with the cubes a that point.

Do they go under lights immediately?


----------



## jigglewad (Aug 16, 2009)

No offense splittin but, ummm,.....maybe you should stick with the soil. lol


----------



## scottish lad (Aug 2, 2010)

hi people just looking for some info on growing 12/12 from seed 

i have grown af before and reg seeds but i heard you can yield a little more with growing 12/12 from seed with reg seeds rather that auto flowers is this true ? if so whats the average yield ?

what is the best strain to grow . 

i can run 400w hps or 250w cfl + 70w mh what would use suggest looking to grow 3 plants ? my space is around 6 foot high 5foot wide and 5foot deep .

many thanks for any info .


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

12-12 from seed rocks..........these are some of my 12-12 from seed girls....yes i know its an old thread.


----------



## westgreen (Jun 23, 2012)

i know this is an old thread but i have to ask, would anyone recomend grow 12/12 from seed


----------

